
Pongmechanik (video) - nanna
https://archive.org/details/NiklasRoyPongmechanik
======
quakeguy
Niklas Roy, the builder of the device shown here has a neat site you should
visit: [http://www.niklasroy.com](http://www.niklasroy.com)

------
themodelplumber
That's amazing, my jaw dropped when the score changed. Neat to see archive.org
video linked here, too.

(Incidentally, does anyone else notice that sometimes IA videos only play on
the second tap/click of the play button?)

